# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  the gif war thread!

## basuraeuropea

okay, so many of you know what a gif war is, but for those who don't, it's the posting of a gif that holds some relevance to the gif posted by the previous contributing member. got it? okay!

for instance should i post this -

----------


## basuraeuropea

then the next member could post this - 

seeeeee? tyra yelled (at oprah/tiffany) and oprah cried about it!  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

So like, do we go from the crying Oprah gif or do we just start with a new one? And do they all have to be real-life human gifs?

----------


## basuraeuropea

start with the oprah one now - any gif, real person or not.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Coffee



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Coffee



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## Coffee



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Coffee



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Antidote



----------


## Coffee

Yep, I have a thing for Emma Stone and she will dominate this thread.

----------


## Antidote

> Yep, I have a thing for Emma Stone and she will dominate this thread.

----------


## Ont Mon

/Thread, Emma Stone Crew wins.

----------


## basuraeuropea

^^^

----------


## Antidote



----------


## Coffee



----------


## Antidote



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## basuraeuropea

*HI!*

----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## basuraeuropea

note: i'm trying to keep the gif relevant/connected somehow to the one above.  :;):

----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Brasilia



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Monotony



----------


## rachelchloe

>

----------


## Monotony



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Coffee



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Antidote



----------


## fetisha



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Coffee



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Monotony

Suffer

----------


## basuraeuropea

shut up!

----------


## Antidote



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Monotony

::

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Monotony



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Monotony



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Monotony



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Monotony

^ since that is just a black box your shall receive this gif.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I put a black box because all I see for your gif is a blank space. At least mine showed up.

----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Antidote



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Monotony



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Monotony



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## basuraeuropea

some of these gifs posted aren't relevant at all to the one posted above them. *le sigh* my gif war is falling apart!

----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> some of these gifs posted aren't relevant at all to the one posted above them. *le sigh* my gif war is falling apart!



I hope you're not talking about mine. Mine are perfect.

(This is for the above GIF, not my reply)

----------


## Antidote

So are mine

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Hey Mr. Trash, would you like for us to explain _why_ it's relevant to the previous GIF?

----------


## fetisha

> some of these gifs posted aren't relevant at all to the one posted above them. *le sigh* my gif war is falling apart!




[/IMG]

----------


## Antidote



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## rachelchloe

(Sorry this made me laugh.)

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## basuraeuropea

> [/IMG]




i'm reusing the rupaul slap because fetisha "who cared" my gif-war-is-falling-apart rant!!!!

----------


## fetisha

> i'm reusing the rupaul slap because fetisha "who cared" my gif-war-is-falling-apart rant!!!!



oh yeah? take this

----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## basuraeuropea

it's getting too heated in here - latrice has come to cool us all down. shade! the shadeeee of it allll!!!

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## fetisha



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Eraserhead

What I think of this thread.

----------


## basuraeuropea

^what i think of you

----------


## Antidote



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Antidote



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Fallen18



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> 



More Scott Pilgrim GIFs? :grin:

----------


## anonymid



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Prodigy



----------


## basuraeuropea



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

(is this even appropriate?)

----------


## anonymid



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## rachelchloe

> (is this even appropriate?)

----------


## fetisha

>

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> [/IMG]



I already replied that one, pick another  ::

----------


## fetisha

> I already replied that one, pick another



uhh no 

Im keeping my gif so

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

^^ Screw you then  ::): 




>

----------


## rachelchloe

> ^^ Screw you then

----------


## fetisha

[QUOTE=FireIsTheCleanser;7169]^^ Screw you then  ::):

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## rachelchloe

(Don't know what this has to do with the post above, but I couldn't pass this up. I love this movie.)

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## fetisha

>

----------


## Member11

>

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## fetisha

>

----------


## Member11

>

----------


## fetisha

>

----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Grand Jete



----------


## fetisha



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## Grand Jete



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Rawr



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Rawr



----------


## anonymid



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## fetisha



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Hannahstrange



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Hannahstrange



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Hannahstrange



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Hannahstrange



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Hannahstrange



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## anonymid



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## anonymid



----------


## rachelchloe



----------


## Alexis1213



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Member11



----------


## onawheel



----------


## shelbster18

> 



Awww. That cat's like, "Don't touch me, please."

----------


## Meadowlark

>

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Member11



----------


## anonymid



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Member11



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Knuff

Pay no attention to the hamster behind the Coke bottle!!!

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Member11



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Meadowlark

Napoleon!  :Celebrate:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Knuff



----------


## peace



----------


## Knuff



----------


## peace



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Otherside



----------


## peace



----------


## Knuff



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*I got lost on the internet again...*

----------


## Arthur Dent



----------


## Antidote



----------


## Member11



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Knuff



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Arthur Dent



----------


## Knuff



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Brasilia



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Brasilia



----------


## peace



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Otherside



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## meeps



----------


## Ont Mon

robot chicken lel

----------


## Arthur Dent



----------


## Knuff



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Knuff



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Knuff

(had to say it: Michael Palin's sexyyyyyyy)

----------


## Otherside



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Otherside

Made me smile, slightly.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Knuff



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Otherside



----------


## distancing



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## distancing



----------


## Knuff



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Knuff



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Knuff



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Knuff

^ lol that's creepy xD

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## FunkyMonkey



----------


## FunkyMonkey



----------


## FunkyMonkey



----------


## FunkyMonkey

#Yeah I just had a gif war with myself and I didnt even win T_T sad panda xD

----------


## onawheel



----------


## FunkyMonkey



----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel



----------


## anonymid



----------

